
Show HN: intelliPaste – Paste clipboard URLs as shortened links - mrlucax
https://github.com/LucasHMS/intelliPaste
======
mrlucax
Hi HN, here is my first Python project ever (and post), nothing fancy nor well
done, just a simple tweak for easy the life. I'd really appreciate ANY advice
on how to do things better.

